# Fuji Cross Pro 2007



## tduncan (Jan 21, 2006)

$1300 at LBS. Any comments on this bike at that price? Getting it for year round commute. Thanks


----------



## Darkstar (Nov 24, 2004)

*Fuji Cross Pro Frame-Fork*

I am wondering about the frame and fork of this bike (lightness/stiffness/raceability) oppossed to others in the price range.

I think for the price it is a great deal (complete bike). You can't go wrong IMHO.


----------



## brownfeesh (Sep 8, 2003)

*great cross racer just not a work of art*

I'm still riding and racing my 2003 Fuji. I found it to be quite stiff and light, race-able and a real value. Stiff enough to put a 53 chainring on and race it in crits. Made in Taiwan so not a pristine work of Italian art but it gets the job done rather well.


----------



## TR(eye)doc (May 7, 2007)

*RE Fuji 2007 Cross Pro*

I just got one. Can't wait to put it together. FYI, $875 is cost on the bike.


----------

